# Γλιτώνω ή γλυτώνω;



## nickel (Apr 23, 2008)

Προς το παρόν, ο διορθωτής του Word δεν αντέδρασε, διακρίνεται για τον πλουραλισμό του.

Με την ευκαιρία, να θυμίσω στους μαχητές των δύο στρατοπέδων ότι συχνά οι ορθογραφικές επιλογές των μεταφραστών ή των επιμελητών καθορίζονται όχι από τα λεξικά που υποστηρίζουν / χρησιμοποιούν, αλλά από τον ορθογραφικό διορθωτή του Word και κατά πόσο εμφανίζεται ή όχι η κατσαρή κόκκινη γραμμή κάτω από τις λέξεις. Πράγμα που εξηγεί και πάμπολλες *_συνομωσίες_, μια και ο διορθωτής του Word δεν ενοχλείται.

Στρατοπέδων; Όποιος παρακολουθεί τις στήλες της γλώσσας σε εφημερίδες ή στο διαδίκτυο, ασφαλώς θα έχει αντιληφθεί την έντονη διαμάχη ανάμεσα σε… εδώ δυσκολεύομαι να βρω έναν ακριβή χαρακτηρισμό: μπαμπινιωτικούς και τριανταφυλλιδικούς; μπαμπινιωτικούς και αντιμπαμπινιωτικούς;

Θα βάλω εδώ τους συνδέσμους για _μία μόνο_ παρτίδα πινγκ πονγκ — αξιοπρόσεκτα κείμενα, που μόνο αυτά θέλουν την ώρα τους για να διαβαστούν:

Γιάννη Η. Χάρη: Ορθογραφούμεν μετ' ευτελείας; [ορθογραφικά α]
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2007/02/blog-post_18.html
Dr Moshe: Ας μιλήσουμε για ορθογραφία...
http://linguarium.blogspot.com/2006/12/blog-post.html
Γιάννη Η. Χάρη: Τ' αβγά και τα πασχάλια [ορθογραφικά β]
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2007/02/blog-post_9531.html
Dr Moshe: Ας μιλήσουμε για ορθογραφία - Μέρος Β΄
http://linguarium.blogspot.com/2006/12/blog-post_26.html
Dr Moshe: Ας μιλήσουμε για ορθογραφία - Μέρος Γ΄
http://linguarium.blogspot.com/2007/01/blog-post.html

[Εκείνο τον καιρό ο Γιάννης Χάρης δεν είχε ακόμα ανεβάσει το δικό του ιστολόγιο και, προς το παρόν, οι σύνδεσμοι του Dr Moshe προς τα άρθρα των Νέων στέλνουν στο πουθενά.]

Παλαιότερο αλλά συναφές:
Γιάννη Η. Χάρη: Η ξιπασιά, της ξυπασιάς, ω ξιππασιά, ή Βάσανα λεξικά και η βάσανος ορθογραφία
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2008/02/3.html

Κάντε μια σημείωση, τώρα που έρχονται διακοπές, να βρείτε μερικές ώρες να διαβάσετε τα άρθρα μαζί με τα σχόλια που τα συνοδεύουν.


Αφορμή για αυτό το νήμα το _γλιτώνω — γλυτώνω_ που τροφοδότησε πειράγματα σε δυο-τρία πρόσφατα νήματα. Και όσο μένουμε στα πειράγματα, όλα μέλι γάλα. Αν όμως υπήρχε ένα κοινό έργο, τι θα έκρινε την τελική ορθογραφία της λέξης; Το ποιος θα είχε το πάνω χέρι;

Επισημαίνω ότι πρόκειται για μια από τις λιγότερο συζητημένες διαφορές. Η μία πλευρά κάνει «ορθογραφική απλοποίηση» (σύμφωνα με τη Γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη, § 1082) και η άλλη θέλει να διατηρήσει την ετυμολογική ορθογραφία σύμφωνα με την κοινά αποδεκτή προέλευση της λέξης από _εκλυτώνω_ < _έκλυτος_. 

Σχετικά με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, βρήκα μόνο δύο αναφορές στο διαδίκτυο.

Στο Περιγλώσσιο ο Φοινικιστής γράφει:
Όπου όμως υπάρχουν ήδη δύο γραφές, δεν γίνεται να αγνοήσω τη μία από τις δύο. Η γραφή _γλυτώνω_, π.χ., έναντι της απλοποιημένης _γλιτώνω_, υπάρχει. Το _γλυτώνω_ είναι μια πραγματικότητα, είτε συμφωνεί κανείς είτε όχι. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, στο αντίστοιχο λήμμα ενός λεξικού θα πρέπει να καταγραφούν και οι δύο τύποι. Από εκεί και πέρα, υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι με τους οποίους μπορεί να δηλωθεί ότι ο ένας είναι ο πρωτεύων και ο άλλος ο δευτερεύων.

Μπορώ να φανταστώ κάποιους να διαφωνούν ποιος είναι ο πρωτεύων και ποιος ο δευτερεύων τύπος, αλλά σε μια περίπτωση όπως εκείνη που ανέφερα παραπάνω, π.χ. σε μια σχέση εκδότη–επιμελητή ή επιμελητή–μεταφραστή, ο πρωτεύων επιλέγεται απ’ αυτόν που έχει το πάνω χέρι. Δηλαδή, στην πράξη η ορθογραφία κρίνεται από τις σχέσεις εξουσίας.

Ο Βασίλης Αργυρόπουλος επισημαίνει: 
Στα εξωγλωσσικά αίτια του ορθογραφικού προβλήματος θα μπορούσε να προστεθεί η διαπλοκή της ιδεολογίας με την ορθογραφία. Χαρακτηριστικές περιπτώσεις είναι οι ακόλουθες τρεις:
…
3) η τάση για αποφυγή ορισμένων ορθογραφήσεων που φαίνονται «συντηρητικές», όπως _γλυτώνω_ (που ανάγεται στο αρχ. έκλυτος). Όσο παράλογη, όμως, φαίνεται σε μερικούς η αναντιστοιχία προφοράς–γραφής σε μια γλώσσα, άλλο τόσο είναι και η ασυνέπεια στο σύστημα ορθογραφίας που εφαρμόζεται. Εφόσον ακολουθείται από όλους η ετυμολογική γραφή, π.χ., του _γλείφω_ (< αρχ. _εκλείχω_), αυτή δηλ. με -ει-, και όχι με -ι-, δεν είναι λογικό να υιοθετηθεί η απλοποιημένη γραφή _γλιτώνω_. Το αντεπιχείρημα, βεβαίως, είναι ότι η απλογράφηση του _γλυτώνω_ βασίζεται στο κριτήριο της χρήσης. Ωστόσο, αυτή η χρήση, που έχει διαμορφωθεί με δεδομένο ότι η ορθογραφία δεν διδάσκεται σήμερα συστηματικά, μπορεί να αλλάξει, εφόσον η έννοια της ρύθμισης στον χώρο της ορθογραφίας δεν έχει αρνητική χροιά.

Θα πρόσθετα ότι στην περίπτωση του _γλυτώνω_ δεν ισχύει το κριτήριο της χρήσης. _Γλυτώνω_ γράφαμε πριν από τη μεταρρύθμιση, _γλυτώνω_ έχουν και τα λεξικά εκείνης της εποχής (Δημητράκος, Σταματάκος κ.ά., φυσικά και το Penguin-Hellenews). Και μισά-μισά είναι τα ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ σήμερα. Όπως άλλωστε και τα σύγχρονα λεξικά: τα λεξικά του Κέντρου και του Κριαρά με το _γλυτώνω_, το Μείζον και το ΛΚΝ με τη «σχολική» ορθογραφία, το _γλιτώνω_.

Οπότε γιατί το κάνω θέμα; Δεν μπορούν να συνυπάρχουν;

Σε ένα φόρουμ, ναι. Σε ένα κείμενο, όχι. Ή το ένα ή το άλλο θα διαλέξουμε. Και γιατί εγώ διαλέγω το «γλιτώνω»;

Θα επαναλάβω τη θέση του καθηγητή Τομπαΐδη (στο Βήμα): *Είτε συμφωνούμε είτε διαφωνούμε, πρέπει να συμμορφωθούμε με την ορθογραφία της επίσημα καθιερωμένης γραμματικής.* (Αυτός είναι ο τίτλος, αλλά αξίζει να διαβαστεί ολόκληρο το άρθρο.)

Μέχρι την επόμενη ορθογραφική ρύθμιση, δεν μπορεί ο μεταφραστής να πηγαίνει στον εκδότη και να ρωτάει «Εσείς σύμφωνα με ποιο λεξικό θέλετε να γράφουμε τις λέξεις;». Γιατί, αν η απάντηση είναι «Του Μπαμπινιώτη», η επόμενη ερώτηση θα πρέπει να είναι «Ποιο απ' όλα; Ποια έκδοση;». Και «Για όλες τις διαφορετικές προτάσεις; Ή κάποιες απ' αυτές;».

Εγώ ο ταπεινός μεταφραστής ή επιμελητής ή γραφιάς δεν μπορώ να παρακολουθώ όλες τις αναλύσεις που γίνονται κάθε τόσο για τη μια ή την άλλη λέξη και να φτιάχνω το δικό μου μενού — σήμερα θα φάμε τόννο από το ΛΝΕΓ αλλά τσιπούρα από το ΛΚΝ. Όσο σεβαστές κι αν είναι οι απόψεις των λεξικών Μπαμπινιώτη, είναι *απόψεις προς συζήτηση* — απόψεις που επιτρέπεται ίσως να συζητιούνται στο περιθώριο ενός λεξικού αλλά όχι να επιβάλλονται από τον ρυθμιστικό θώκο της κεφαλής ενός λήμματος. Γιατί τότε δημιουργείται σύγχυση, που μπορεί να επηρεάσει ακόμα και λεξικογράφους.

Και θα πάρω σαν παράδειγμα ένα πρόσφατο λεξικό, το _Ελληνογαλλικό λεξικό_ των εκδόσεων Librairie Kauffmann του 2002 («πρόσφατο» επειδή εκδόθηκε μετά από το ΛΝΕΓ και το ΛΚΝ και, όπως δηλώνει, αξιοποίησε το λημματολόγιο αυτών των δύο λεξικών). Σταχυολογώ:


_γλυτώνω_ και _γλιτώνω_: Υπάρχουν και τα δύο στο «γλυτώνω». Και λήμμα «γλιτώνω» με παραπομπή στο «γλυτώνω». Καλώς. Είναι δίγλωσσο λεξικό, οφείλει να περιέχει τους τύπους που θα αναζητήσουν διαφορετικοί χρήστες με διαφορετική παιδεία ή επιρροές (διαφορετική παιδεία έχουν οι μεγαλύτεροι που έβγαλαν το σχολείο με «γλυτώνω» από τα παιδιά που είναι σήμερα στο σχολείο και τρέφονται με «γλιτώνω»).
_γιος_ και _γυιος_: Ακόμα καλύτερα, αφού το κύριο λήμμα είναι το «γιος».
_καλιακούδα_ και _καλοιακούδα_: Πάλι καλά (αλλά «καλοιακούδα» βρίσκω στο διαδίκτυο μόνο από τους σχολιαστές του λεξικού Μπαμπινιώτη).
_πλημύρα_ και _πλημμύρα_, αλλά με ένα «μ» όλα τα παράγωγα
_ελιξήριο_ χωρίς _ελιξίριο_
_τσιγγούνης_ χωρίς _τσιγκούνη_
_ξωκκλήσι_ και _εξωκκλήσι_, χωρίς _ξωκλήσι_
_αίολος_ για το «αίολο επιχείρημα». Δεν υπάρχει «έωλος».
_φτειάχνω_ και _φτειαγμένος_ και όλα «φτεια-» (ευτυχώς υπάρχει κι ένα «φτιάχνω» με παραπομπή)
Φυσικά, _ταχύρρυθμος_ και _ηχορρύπανση_

Από την άλλη:

_ορθοπεδική_, χωρίς _ορθοπαιδική_.
_τσιρότο_ και _τσιρώτο_ αλλά όχι _τσηρώτο_
_διορία_, αλλά όχι _διωρία_
κ.ο.κ.

Προφανώς, οι συντάκτες του λεξικού έκαναν τις προσωπικές τους επιλογές. Δικαιούμαι κι εγώ να αναρτήσω εδώ μια λίστα με τις δικές μου προτιμήσεις; Έτοιμη την έχω και αναζητώ σπόνσορα. Βάζω μια δόση _αβγό_ και _αφτί_, κράτησα τα _καινούργιος_ και _συγγνώμη_ από τα παλιά, θέλω να γράφω όλων των ειδών τις _μίξεις_ με «ι» και ομολογώ ότι προτιμώ το _γάμμα_ από το _γάμα_ για το γράμμα (ο πουριτανός ο ορθογράφος του Word υπογραμμίζει ως λανθασμένα και τα δύο). Όλοι έχουμε τις παραξενιές μας σ’ αυτά τα πράγματα.

Να ελπίσουμε ότι το Χρηστικό λεξικό της Ακαδημίας θα φέρει μια ηρεμία στο τοπίο; Ή θα αποτελέσει έναν τρίτο πόλο σ’ έναν κόσμο τριπολικό; Ή μήπως πολυπολικό, όπου εντέλει απλώς θα συμφωνούμε ότι διαφωνούμε; Έχει κι αυτό το χάζι του.


----------



## Katalexi (Apr 24, 2008)

Χαίρετε. Διάβασα το κείμενό σας (αν και όχι τα κείμενα των συνδέσεων), δεν διαφωνώ γενικά, έχω ωστόσο μια απορία ως προς το «διά ταύτα». Πέρα από την αναπόφευκτη πολυφωνία ενός δημόσιου βήματος, πιστεύετε ότι οι εκδότες βιβλίων, ο Τύπος, οι συγγραφείς, οι μεταφραστές θα έπρεπε να ευθυγραμμίζονται με την επίσημη ορθογραφία; Δεν είναι καλύτερο αυτό που γίνεται σήμερα, δηλαδή να υπάρχει ένας πλουραλισμός μέσα από τον οποίο θα καταλήξει η «αγορά» στα δικά της συμπεράσματα; Αν δηλαδή είναι λάθος το «γλιτώνω» και σωστό (ή καλύτερο για κάποιον άλλο λόγο) το «γλυτώνω», η προσήλωση στην επίσημη ορθογραφία δεν θα σκότωνε το «γλυτώνω»; Μήπως τελικά είναι χρήσιμο και στη γλώσσα το σύνθημα του Μάο: «Αφήστε εκατό λουλούδια να ανθίσουν, αφήστε εκατό σχολές σκέψης να κοντραριστούν»;


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2008)

Φίλτατη Katalexi, θα ήταν ουτοπικό (ή μάλλον dystopian) να πιστέψει κανείς ότι μπορεί να ρυθμίσει πολλά πράγματα στη γλώσσα με διατάγματα, ιδιαίτερα τη σήμερον ημέρα, σ’ έναν κόσμο με πρωτοφανείς δυνατότητες ελεύθερης ατομικής έκφρασης. Ωστόσο:

Αν έχεις συμμετάσχει στη μετάφραση κάποιας μεγάλης δουλειάς που την έχεις μοιραστεί με συναδέλφους, θα έχεις αντιληφθεί, αν δεν υπήρχε σχετική πρόβλεψη από την αρχή, ότι επιβάλλεται μια συνεννόηση για την κοινή απόδοση κάποιων όρων. Για παράδειγμα, δεν θα μπορούσε ο ένας να λέει _αναδρομική συνάρτηση_ και ο άλλος _επαναλαμβανόμενη συνάρτηση_, ακόμα κι αν ήταν και τα δύο σωστά. Για τον ίδιο λόγο, δεν θα ήταν σωστό στο μισό κείμενο να υπάρχει _*δικλίδα* ασφαλείας_ και στο άλλο μισό _*δικλείδα* ασφαλείας_. Η ομοιομορφία, όταν προκύψει μέσα από συμφωνία, είναι επιθυμητή.

Γι’ αυτόν το λόγο, οργανισμοί με πολλούς συνεργάτες εκδίδουν οδηγούς «σωστής» γραφής (style guides), με τους οποίους επιβάλλουν τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θέλουν να γράφουν οι συνεργάτες τους κάποια πράγματα, όπως κάποιες λέξεις με «προβλήματα» ορθογραφίας. Π.χ. στην ΕΤ θέλουν να γράφεις _ρωδάκινο_ και _φιλαινάδα_ (η Χούκλη έφτιαξε τον οδηγό για τους υποτιτλιστές;).

Και στο σχολείο δεν λένε στα παιδιά «γράφτε αυτές τις λέξεις όπως θέλετε», ούτε τους ψιθυρίζουν στ’ αφτί όταν τελειώνουν: «Τώρα ξεχάστε που σας λέγαμε να μην έχετε το μυαλό σας στις φιλενάδες. Τώρα μπορείτε να σκέφτεστε και τις _φιλενάδες_ και τις _φιλαινάδες_».

Έτσι, δεν ανακάλυψε μόνο ο Μάο ότι πολλές σχολές σκέψης δεν είναι πάντοτε πολυφωνία αλλά ενδεχομένως και κακοφωνία, αλλά και σε κάθε ευνομούμενη πολιτεία μάς ρωτάνε τη γνώμη μας για τον τρόπο που θέλουμε να κυβερνηθούμε κάθε τέσσερα χρόνια και ύστερα αποφεύγουν να μας ξαναρωτήσουν μέσα στην τετραετία.

Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή η πολυφωνία σε κάποια πράγματα μπορεί να είναι αντιπαραγωγική. Και το αποτέλεσμα να είναι ένας απίστευτος χυλός. Το δικό μου πρόβλημα με τις ετυμολογικές ορθογραφίες που πρότεινε το ΛΝΕΓ (δες Συντομογραφίες έντυπων και ηλεκτρονικών βοηθημάτων) είναι ότι δεν περιορίστηκε η συζήτηση στους καθ’ ύλην αρμόδιους, να κάτσουν δηλαδή οι γλωσσολόγοι να συζητήσουν μέσα από τα δικά τους βήματα κάποιες αμφιλεγόμενες ορθογραφίες και να μας σερβίρουν έτοιμη την επόμενη ορθογραφική ρύθμιση, αλλά κατέβηκε η συζήτηση στους κατεξοχήν αναρμόδιους, με αποτέλεσμα εδώ και δέκα χρόνια να έχουμε ένα αντιπαραγωγικό αλαλούμ.

Με άλλα λόγια, μπορεί να μη μας ενοχλεί να γράφει ο ένας _γλιτώνω_ και ο άλλος _γλυτώνω_, αλλά, αν πάω να δουλέψω στην ΕΤ και μου πουν να γράφω _φιλαινάδα_, θα τους τρίψω τον style guide στα μούτρα τους. Όχι γιατί θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου αρμόδιο, αλλά γιατί δεν θεωρώ αυτόν που τον έγραψε αρμοδιότερο. Απλώς είναι άλλος ένας αυθαίρετος εξουσιαστής που θέλει να μου επιβάλει την αυθαίρετη εξουσία του. Έτσι θα ανθίσουν τα λουλούδια;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 25, 2008)

Nαι, με κανόνα και διαβήτη σε ό,τι αφορά τα σχολικά βιβλία του ΟΕΔΒ και τα δημόσια έγγραφα (αν και έχει γούστο κάθε υπουργείο να εκπροσωπείται από το λεξικό του). Σε όλα τα άλλα ας τα βρίσκουν κατά περίπτωση οι ενδιαφερόμενοι και τα γλωσσικά καπετανάτα –κι ας μένει ο καθένας πότε με τις πικρίες του και πότε με τη χαρά του, που στο χώρο της ορθογραφίας παίρνουν ενίοτε κωμικοτραγική διάσταση- γιατί μία «γραμμή», σε όλο το πεδίο των κειμένων που εκδίδονται, θα ήταν θρίαμβος αυθαιρεσίας. Πρωτίστως την επίσημη ορθογραφία, θώκος εξουσίας δεν την επιβάλλει; Και εδώ πια σιωπητήριο, δεν χωράει δεύτερη κουβέντα, μάλλον γραφή. Άλλωστε όλοι οι χρήστες εκπροσωπούν, γενεαλογικά, διαφορετικές εκδοχές της επίσημης σχολικής ορθογραφίας, για να ακυρώνονται αναδρομικά ως λανθασμένοι. Νομίζω, γλωσσικά, δεν έχει καν νόημα να υπάρχει ένας τέτοιος καταναγκασμός, αφού στις γνωστές επίμαχες λέξεις, που είναι όλο το θέμα και ανακυκλώνονται, γενικά δεν υπάρχει σωστό-λάθος. Η συζήτηση παίζεται πάντα με σημαδεμένους άσ(σ)ους - την ετυμολογική προέλευση, την παγιωμένη χρήση και την απλογράφηση, με μπαλαντέρ όμως την προσωπική γλωσσική εμπειρία και διάκριση.
Μάλιστα, μια ισοπεδωτική ορθογραφική ομοιομορφία θα αδυνάτιζε και τη λεπτή απόλαυση του αναγνώστη να διαισθάνεται ή να εικάζει περί του συντάκτη, του εντύπου, του εκδοτικού οίκου, του ιστοχώρου κλπ. μέσα από τις ορθογραφικές τους επιλογές ή ιδιορρυθμίες (που σε «προχωρημένες» καταστάσεις γίνονται μανιφέστα ψυχισμού και πεποιθήσεων).


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2008)

Δεν πρόκειται ακριβώς για μήλα και γεώμηλα (η δική μου εκδοχή για τα _apples and oranges_), αλλά δεν μιλάμε για τα ίδια πράγματα. Υπάρχουν αρκετά _πέναλτυ_, _τραίνα_ και _μπύρες_ για να αποδεικνύουν ότι ούτε η επίσημη ρύθμιση δεν μπορεί να επιβάλει ισοπεδωτική ομοιομορφία.

Ωστόσο, αν αρχίσει ο καθένας να προσεγγίζει το γραφτό του σαν μανιφέστο του ορθογραφικού του ψυχισμού, τότε πραγματικά θα γίνουμε *ένα μεγάλο τρελ(λ)οκομείο* (και θα το γράφουμε κι έτσι).

Δεν είμαι οπαδός της στερεοτυπίας. Αλλά από τη διτυπία, την πολυτυπία και την πρωτοτυπία, περνάμε και στην παρατυπία.

(Άσε που δεν μας αφήνουν αυτά να δώσουμε τις λεπταίσθητες διαφορές που θα θέλαμε, να γράψουμε για τη _φιλαινάδα_ του άλλου και να εννοούμε την ευτραφή σύντροφό του.)


----------



## Katalexi (Apr 25, 2008)

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω και τους δυο σας. Εσείς, κύριε τσίου τσίου, αναφέρεστε σε έμπειρους χειριστές της γλώσσας, οι οποίοι αποφασίζουν οι ίδιοι τις ορθογραφικές τους επιλογές, ενώ ο κύριος νίκελ σε άπειρους (ανέμπειρους; ανάπηρους;) αναγνώστες (και χρήστες) που αναρωτιούνται ποιες θα πρέπει να είναι οι δικές τους. Και εγώ επιμελώς αποφεύγω να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποια λέξη με επίμαχη ορθογραφία, μήπως δυσαρεστήσω τη μία ή την άλλη πλευρά. Ευτυχώς, όταν ψωνίζω rodakina, δεν με ρωτάει ο μανάβης «από αυτά με το όμικρον ή από εκείνα με το ωμέγα;».


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 26, 2008)

Katalexi said:


> Ευτυχώς, όταν ψωνίζω rodakina, δεν με ρωτάει ο μανάβης «από αυτά με το όμικρον ή από εκείνα με το ωμέγα;».


Αρκεί να μη βάζει στη ζούλα γιαρμάδες. :)

Καλή Ανάσταση


----------



## stathis (Apr 26, 2008)

Katalexi said:


> Μήπως τελικά είναι χρήσιμο και στη γλώσσα το σύνθημα του Μάο: «Αφήστε εκατό λουλούδια να ανθίσουν, αφήστε εκατό σχολές σκέψης να κοντραριστούν»;


Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την off-topic παρέκβαση. Μερικές πληροφορίες για το πώς αξιοποιήθηκε το παραπάνω σύνθημα:

Programs pursued during this time include the Hundred Flowers Campaign, in which Mao indicated his supposed willingness to consider different opinions about how China should be governed. Given the freedom to express themselves, liberal and intellectual Chinese began opposing the Communist Party and questioning its leadership. This was initially tolerated and encouraged. After a few months, Mao's government reversed its policy and persecuted those, totalling perhaps 500,000, who criticized, and were merely alleged to have criticized, the Party in what is called the Anti-Rightist Movement. Authors such as Jung Chang have alleged that the Hundred Flowers Campaign was merely a ruse to root out "dangerous" thinking. Others such as Dr Li Zhisui have suggested that Mao had initially seen the policy as a way of weakening those within his party who opposed him, but was surprised by the extent of criticism and the fact that it began to be directed at his own leadership. It was only then that he used it as a method of identifying and subsequently persecuting those critical of his government. The Hundred Flowers movement led to the condemnation, silencing, and death of many citizens, also linked to Mao's Anti-Rightist Movement, with death tolls possibly in the millions.


----------



## oublexis (Apr 26, 2008)

(Συγνώμη για την οφτοπική απάντηση.)
Οι πιστοί της Γραμματικής του Τριανταφυλλίδη έχουν στήσει πάνω στο ίδιο αχνάρι το σχέδιο: άφησαν χαλαρά τα γκέμια, να εκδηλωθούν οι αρχαιολάτρες, οι νεοκαθαρευουσιάνοι, οι ετυμολογιστές, οι πολυτονιστές, οι κρυπτομπαμπινιωτικοί και οι συν αυτοίς, και στην επόμενη ορθογραφική ρύθμιση θα οδηγηθούν όλοι αυτοί σε αναμορφωτήρια και στρατόπεδα, όπου θα παραμείνουν μέχρι να μάθουν να γράφουν _ροδάκινο _και όχι _ροδάκινον _ή _ρωδάκινο _ή _ῥωδάκινον_, για να επιτευχθεί η πολυπόθητη ομοιομορφία. Καλή Ανάσταση!


----------

